# Drill Press Sled?



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

As many of you know, my projects often involve smaller wooden parts and it has always been difficult holding them in place on the drill press. I built this jig to solve that problem but I'm not sure what to really call it. It's sort of a sled-like, can serve as a vertical v-block and a horizontal or vertical hold down. Maybe is should be the MFAST (Multi-Function Auxiliary Table). I just call it a successful and handy add-on to my drill press. :happy:

The base is a piece of 1/2" ply with slots so I can adjust and lock the distance between the back fence and the drill bit from 0" to 2". The fences are 3/4" x 1 1/2" poplar and I use a 1/4" replaceable spacer under the work to reduce tear-out. The slots were cut with a plunge router and 1/4" bit.

The hold down can either hold the work flat to the table or hold the work vertically against the corner when drilling into the end of a dowel or other small part. Since the sled can slide horizontally on the table, the side fence also serves as a stop block for making repetitive holes in multiple parts. The photos show how it works.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite ingenious, Oliver. May have to copy it!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice jig--simple but effective. One of the few items I've seen you build that I "think" I might be able to do at my level of skill!! 
earl


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Olly, I am glad you have made and shared this with us. I was just telling the "big-shots" at Quercus - Ferrous about you and some of your creativity. If you ever need a job, they might make you an offer, one really cool thing about those guys is that you can open-up your own (run-it-as-you-wish) manufacturing facility - where ever you wish, as long as there is no other competition with 30 kilometers.

I have two questions: 

1. Will this high-quality gizmo work on metric, or is it like so many other US- made items in being Imperial only?

2. Are you making big plans for your birthday celebration TOMORROW?

Otis


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Olly, I am glad you have made and shared this with us. I was just telling the "big-shots" at Quercus - Ferrous about you and some of your creativity. If you ever need a job, they might make you an offer, one really cool thing about those guys is that you can open-up your own (run-it-as-you-wish) manufacturing facility - where ever you wish, as long as there is no other competition with 30 kilometers.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


1. Yes, it is a metric / imperial hybrid that works in all regions but closed captioning and subtitles are only available on demand. 

2. As to the birthday, you can see by the attached magazine cover that the Adventure Chronicles continue and the stakes are getting higher.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That is really nice and well thought out. Good job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dash it, Oliver. You are a few days late......VBG.

I just dissembled a jig like that on Sunday. Could not remember why I made it....

A couple of slots and I would have it done....

Good idea, BTW.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great idea Oliver, I hope you didn't patent it. I need to make a copy.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Great idea Oliver, I hope you didn't patent it. I need to make a copy.


No patents Charles, that's what this forum is all about — sharing ideas. Glad you found something you can use.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Oliver,

nice jig you made - and with those tiny pieces to drill into, I'd consider it an essential one.
You certainly don't want to hold them by hand 

Martin


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oliver...........Great idea. What is the metal clamping part made from? Thanks.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Oliver...........Great idea. What is the metal clamping part made from? Thanks.


The metal part I'm using as a hold down is actually for holding a router under an old Ryobi router table. (Does that make it a hold up? :laugh Just re-cycling parts to save money. There are similar clamps, like Rockler's mini hold down, that would work as well.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## DJMikeT (Jul 21, 2013)

Great jig idea, I may have to make one of these as well. Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------

